# scălâmbăielile



## THE-GULP

_Salut ,_


" Din _scălâmbăielile _tradiţionale cu mogulii (care, ştim, sunt gata să dea iama-n gaze, sare şi cutia de scrisori . "

Ce cuvântul ( _scălâmbăială _) înseamna în această frază ?


V_ă mulțumesc anticipat ,_


----------



## Trisia

Hi,

What is the text about? Who's speaking? What's the sentence before this one?


----------



## THE-GULP

" Pentru că, dacă nu punctează rapid şi decisiv, mai are o săptămână până să devină istorie. Din _scălâmbăielile _tradiţionale cu mogulii (care, ştim, sunt gata să dea iama-n gaze, sare şi cutia de scrisori),"


----------



## farscape

_scălâmbăielil - you could think *antics* here

Later,
_


----------



## THE-GULP

Mulțumesc mult


----------

